# Happy Birthday mshingler, crhoades



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 18, 2010)

2 members are celebrating their birthday on 03-18-2010:

-mshingler (born 1967, Age: 43)
-crhoades (born 1975, Age: 35)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Michael (Mar 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday to you both!


----------



## KMK (Mar 18, 2010)

Happy, happy, birthday!


----------



## au5t1n (Mar 18, 2010)

Happy birthday. BTW it's mine too. Born 1990, age 20.


----------



## Skyler (Mar 18, 2010)

Happy birthday to both (all three?) of you!


----------



## au5t1n (Mar 18, 2010)

Skyler said:


> Happy birthday to both (all three?) of you!


 
I just had my settings wrong. It only works if you have your birthday not hidden on your profile.


----------



## Berean (Mar 18, 2010)

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## dudley (Mar 19, 2010)

Happy Birthday


----------

